# JD 220E smoking from throttle cable



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Just bought this E cut. I mowed the my backyard side yard rv side and half the front. I turned off the unit to dump the clippings when I started it back up this started happening:

https://youtu.be/4D5qrfBvBKM

It's smoking out of the throttle cable. It got super hot and the plastic started melting.

I'm thinking maybe a short circuit?

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I can't see the source of the smoke. Can you post pictures of the area?


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

g-man said:


> I can't see the source of the smoke. Can you post pictures of the area?



Upon further investigation there is a short in the throttle cable. I removed it from the throttle and started the engine. Everything wad fine until the cable touched metal. Sparks started flying.

I stopped there. The wife is upset I've been playing with my new mower all day.

Tomorrow I hope to resolve this issue. Probably gonna need a new throttle cable.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There should be no electricity thru that cable. Something else is wrong.

Check the spark plug cable.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

g-man said:


> There should be no electricity thru that cable. Something else is wrong.
> 
> Check the spark plug cable.


+1


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

g-man said:


> There should be no electricity thru that cable. Something else is wrong.
> 
> Check the spark plug cable.


It started melting only because it was touching the scorching hot throttle cable.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the spark plug cable was vibrating against the throttle cable until it broke the spark plug insulation and now it is sending the spark plug voltage thru the throttle cable. I think you need to replace the spark plug cable and the throttle cable.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

g-man said:


> I think the spark plug cable was vibrating against the throttle cable until it broke the spark plug insulation and now it is sending the spark plug voltage thru the throttle cable. I think you need to replace the spark plug cable and the throttle cable.


The spark plug wire started to melt but only because it was making contact with the throttle cable.

I think the issue is with the throttle cable itself. When I remove the cable from the throttle everything is fine. Once the cable touches any metal on the machine it starts arching.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Then look at the motor wires towards the front of the JD. The cable is just being conduit of electricity from some spot. Replacing cable does not fix the root cause of the problem.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

g-man said:


> Then look at the motor wires towards the front of the JD. The cable is just being conduit of electricity from some spot. Replacing cable does not fix the root cause of the problem.


I understand replacing the cable won't fix the problem. I do need a new throttle cable because this one is now damaged. Any idea where I can get an inexpensive one?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check with www.greenfarmparts.com


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

g-man said:


> Check with www.greenfarmparts.com


thanks for the link.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Had to work late today. I was unable to continue the investigation. 
I ordered some parts tho. Thanks again @g-man man for the link.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I agree with @g-man that you NEED to replace the spark plug cable too as that can be the only source of electricity by the throttle cable. If the insulation went bad it's going to cause the sparks that you mentioned earlier, there is no way the exhaust is going to melt the whole throttle cable.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I agree with @g-man that you NEED to replace the spark plug cable too as that can be the only source of electricity by the throttle cable. If the insulation went bad it's going to cause the sparks that you mentioned earlier, there is no way the exhaust is going to melt the whole throttle cable.


I just ordered parts yesterday :/ I should've bought that too.


----------



## Steverino (Dec 14, 2017)

Your ignition wire runs over the throttle cable, mine runs under and does not chafe....


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Steverino said:


> Your ignition wire runs over the throttle cable, mine runs under and does not chafe....


I'll keep this in mind during installation, once everything is repaired.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

There is no friggin' way there's enough current output by the ignition system to heat that throttle cable like that. We're talking milliamperes. If you can, get an amp clamp or hell, make a crude current transformer and see if there's really that much current in the cable while it's running. That would baffle me, but I don't have a 220e to stare at and think about it either.

Any chance it's heat from an exhaust leak? That muffler looks pretty crusty.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It is a 220E so it has an electric motor, maybe there is short somewhere? Or something is grounding out?


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> It is a 220E so it has an electric motor, maybe there is short somewhere? Or something is grounding out?





MasterMech said:


> There is no friggin' way there's enough current output by the ignition system to heat that throttle cable like that. We're talking milliamperes. If you can, get an amp clamp or hell, make a crude current transformer and see if there's really that much current in the cable while it's running. That would baffle me, but I don't have a 220e to stare at and think about it either.
> 
> Any chance it's heat from an exhaust leak? That muffler looks pretty crusty.


 I purchased the 220E on eBay. It was damaged during shipping. Part of that damage was the kill switch. I replaced it with an AutoZone toggle switch. All I have on hand at the moment is a tester. When I out that tester on that switch it lights up so that Sears to be the culprit. I'll get a meter tomorrow just because I'm curious to see the amps on that cable.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> There is no friggin' way there's enough current output by the ignition system to heat that throttle cable like that. We're talking milliamperes. If you can, get an amp clamp or hell, make a crude current transformer and see if there's really that much current in the cable while it's running. That would baffle me, but I don't have a 220e to stare at and think about it either.
> 
> Any chance it's heat from an exhaust leak? That muffler looks pretty crusty.


7V DC
14 Amps


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

14amps!! There should be 0 in that throttle cable.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

g-man said:


> 14amps!! There should be 0 in that throttle cable.


Yup I'm thinking it's that switch. When it's wired but unmounted everything works fine.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

How are we getting power from the alternator onto that cable, isolated from its normal return path?


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Shout out to @Don_Bass for helping me find this knick in the wiring harness. The bare wire was making contact with the frame and was causing the short that was burning up my throttle cable.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Wow! Bravo sir.


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

Glad it was an easy fix. Those are the good ones. Enjoy the mow!! @The_iHenry


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Francoix said:


> Glad it was an easy fix. Those are the good ones. Enjoy the mow!! @The_iHenry


Oh believe me I will. :thumbup:


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> Shout out to @Don_Bass for helping me find this knick in the wiring harness. The bare wire was making contact with the frame and was causing the short that was burning up my throttle cable.


Glad You Found Your Problem Bud 👍


----------

